# Fishing Tip and a way you can prove it works.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Is there one color more attractive to fish than any other? You can bet your bippy there is and you can prove it to yourself at any bait shop that sells minnows.This is a verya simple experiment.

For the experiment, all you will need is a few various color beads and some small mono. (4-12# test or so) Tie one bead to the end of a foot or so of mono. Make sure you include some hot fluorescent color beads in the experiment and be sure to include pink, red and orange.

Dangle each bead in the minnow tank for a few seconds and observe the minnow's reaction. Some colors will elicit minor responses from the minnows but wait until you see what happens with red, orange, and hot pink.

Tim (RIP buddy) at Tim's Tackle Box in Orlando showed me this in his shop a bunch of years ago. I was amazed as I am sure you will be if you try this little experiment. If you try this, it will darn sure increase my credibility.

Now days, I use a lot of hot pink jig heads and also incorporate a little hot pink into most flies I tie.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Does it matter what color for different species of fish? Does a red snapper say for example prefer orange and a grouper prefer blue? Or is it hot pink for most fish? By the way I love your tips and I can't wait for your e-book!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I wish I could help you on Snapper. I know that a lot of the jigs I sell are hot pink on one side and green glow on the other. When I was commercial fishing, I'd add a short piece of glow tubing on each hook when night fishing.

BTW, I have a bunch of 1/2" green glow heat shrink (several hundred feet) that I need to sell.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Red, hot pink, chartreuse and yellow have always been my favorite colors. Most of the flies and jigs I tie have red or pink in them. They do seem to get better results. 

While I believe this, I am still faced with the fact that most lines I fish with are red also. The conflict in my mind is that red/pinks get results but I know that at a certain depth these colors fade out. I guess its all in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Gosh Danno, why'd ya have to post THAT GIF???? 

I spent the last 10 minutes riveted to that thing trying to figure out where all those little balls were going to or coming from!!!

Now my head hurts and my eyes won't stop bouncing around in their sockets!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I'll step out on a limb here and say why those colors are so popular and gets a fish response is because most are the color of Roe. 

Shrimp, fish, sea urchin and such. 

That's why you see green also. I think that is lobster roe.

Just looked up the lobster and here is from one site:

The Red Lobster Roe is also known as the coral and is the female lobsters unfertilized eggs and are available in 2 lb containers. Green Lobster Roe is also known as the tomalley and are the lobsters liver and pancreas and are available in 1 lb containers


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Take a look at any dive movie shot at night. Everything down there is orange. Darned if I know what that means, though.


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

> *Framerguy (9/20/2008)*Gosh Danno, why'd ya have to post THAT GIF????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know!!!! Those things drive me crazy since I have OCD!


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

> *bottomfisher01 (9/20/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Framerguy (9/20/2008)*Gosh Danno, why'd ya have to post THAT GIF????
> ...


I just lost 5 minutes of my life staring at that thing. What was this post about?


----------

